# Another SM MalteseToon added Post#1 [Guess & find out who it is]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is my 3rd drawing in Paint. Let us see if you can guess it right 

Who is the maltese who I tried to draw?

Hint (1): The maltese is female.
Hint (2): She belongs to our SM family :wub: 
Hint (3): Her and her mommy joined SM last month
Hint (4): She lives with her human family and another bigger fluff.
Hint (5): Her ADORABLE hair cut makes her look like a tiny pup:wub:
Hint (6): The little girl isn't feeling 100% well at the moment. Hope this will cheer her mommy up









can you guess who she is? or do you need more hints? ^_^ Have fun

hugs
Kat

*________________________________________________________________*

ok SM, it is time for another KatToon thread. 

I just finished drawing another cartoon. I actually started with it yesterday, but I wasn't happy with how I drew it, so I had to leave it and draw another one again today. It isn't very easy when you use a mouse. My hand needs practice to learn how to not shake and better draw with the paintbrush. Nevertheless, it was fun drawing it  and I thought of sharing and seeing if you will be able to guess the malt who I tried to draw....









The painting above isn't the final work. I will only post the final touch of the drawing when I get the right guess of "who is the maltese whom Kat drew?:wub:" 

I will be giving hints .... starting now ^_^

Hint (1): the maltese whom I tried to draw is a female. A very beautiful one. My drawing doesn't do her justice really. 
Hint (2): she is one stylish malt. She always look elegant in her photos. she is known among some of us in SM for having a trademark (stylish trademark or trend). If you look at the drawing closely, you might guess it right.
Hint (3): she lives with her mommy and another pretty maltese girl

- her mommy knows about the drawing (Kat to her mommy: I hope that you like it:grouphug: )

I will give more hints depending on the guesses that I will get.

Have fun guessing or reading :grouphug:

I think that I'm starting to get addicted to drawing in paint :HistericalSmiley: only a couple of days ago, I shared my first drawing of Snowytoon. I hope the feeling to draw continues longer. It is fun so far  

Watch out.... your maltese might be next :wub:

Enjoy!!

hugs
Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Cosy?

If its not Cosy she sure is a cute girl!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cosy is my guess also!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

amby said:


> Cosy?
> If its not Cosy she sure is a cute girl!





theboyz said:


> Cosy is my guess also!!!!


Cosy and her are sure cutie pies :wub: 

Hint (4): She currently has longer coat than adorable Cosy.
Hint (5): her first name ends with 'N'

^_^


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Is it RAIN????


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Rain!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Rain!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Definitely Rain!! I adore Rain, CeeCee, and their Mommy!!!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

All this excitement in guessing....I forgot to tell you that I love your drawings!!! Please keep them coming!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I think its Rain too. I thought it was CeeCee at first, but they you said it ends with "N", so then I knew it was Rain.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lol my guess by looking was Cosy, by the first clue Cee Cee then by the last Rain 

I think they are awesome Kat. Well done.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

yup it's Rain with her BIG bow, well done Kat:aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My 1st guess would have been Cozy too but I will go with Rain. 

This is fun, keep them coming.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww that is sooo adorable, you are so talented. I wish I could draw like that, even on the computer, or anything. My stick figures look bad! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i couldnt remember the name but i knew she wore big bows ... rain ???


ur cartoons r adorable!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Definitely Miss Rain!

I first thought Cosy from the looks, but then saw the oversized bow and thought CeeCee...but knew she didn't have that exact haircut. I couldn't remember what Rain's hair looked like now!

Sooooo adorable!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili: 

Presenting RainToon









if you wanna look at the real beauty, you will find her in Dianne's avater (CeeCee'smommy). That was the picture that I looked at when I tried to draw her. I love her big black bow ^_^ and love her, her mommy and pretty CeeCee .. I just couldn't resist drawing that pic

hugs
Kat


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you Kat.....that is a great pic of Rain!!!! You are just the BEST!!!! I will print that out to keep~~~:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! Kat, that picture looks great!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ahahaha! I first thought Cosy too but her sister doesn't live with her anymore so I knew it had to be Rain with that big bow! Cute, so cute, Kat!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

that is really cute!!! so cool!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- those are just soooooooooooooooooo awesome. Are they difficult to do?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful Rain!!! Do I win anything? LOL
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That is adorable!!!! Your hints gave it away but there is No mistaking that is Rain


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL, thought I was the only one who was guessing RAIN....so?????is it????


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The A Team said:


> LOL, thought I was the only one who was guessing RAIN....so?????is it????


It is Pat!!! That is Miss Rainybutt!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow what a great job you did on beautiful Rain!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, I was thinking Cosy but then went right to Rain. You're so darned talented. i sure wish I didn't like you so much.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You're over the top talented!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That was great....I guessed Rain too. 

Is that hard to do? I went to the website but didn't see where to download it. You are super talented young lady!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks you all -- I tried my best at capturing Rain's beauty. In my first drawing of Rain, I did a bad job:blush: but I like this better.

I already started drawing another malt  lets see who will it be this time ..



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Thank you Kat.....that is a great pic of Rain!!!! You are just the BEST!!!! I will print that out to keep~~~:chili::chili::chili:


Dianne, I will e-mail you the original (without the copyright sign). You can consider this as a gift for you:wub: As I told you, it is yours to take. 



Cosy said:


> Ahahaha! I first thought Cosy too but her sister doesn't live with her anymore so I knew it had to be Rain with that big bow! Cute, so cute, Kat!


hehe -- Cosy will sure be very easy to draw for me:wub::wub:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Are they difficult to do?





Rocky's Mom said:


> Is that hard to do?


It is not difficult. Of course, it is easier to draw on a paper for me. To hold a pencil is easier than to hold a computer mouse. I can draw more details with a pencil. It is easier for my hand to follow the image in my mind that my eyes see. Drawing with a computer mouse makes my hand shake. If I continued drawing, I will consider getting a digitizer tablet to connect to my computer. This will give my hand more freedom and wont cause shaking. 
Bellow is one of my pencil drawings of SM's chocolate maltese (dear Suzi's shih tzu girl):wub:









If I had a digitizer tablet, it was gonna be easier for me to draw Rain, for example, looking down a little - to the direction that she is looking in the real picture- but my hand was shaking each time I tried. It was easier for my to draw the eyes and nose looking at that direction (upwards) in the cartoon.



KAG said:


> Do I win anything?


YES.........................a CAMEL :HistericalSmiley:
Kat is lame for choosing the stuffie camel as a prize  

I might make it in the rule of the next guessing thread  *if* I didn't add the letters of the malt's name in the hints - just like I did with "name ends with 'N' "



The A Team said:


> LOL, thought I was the only one who was guessing RAIN....so?????is it????


Yes :chili::chili::chili:



Snowbody said:


> Yup, I was thinking Cosy but then went right to Rain. You're so darned talented. i sure wish I didn't like you so much.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You're over the top talented!!


 Sue .. you crack me up 




Rocky's Mom said:


> I went to the website but didn't see where to download it.


you mean the painting software? You can download it from this website if you have a Mac computer. There are more versions for Microsoft, but I haven't looked them up because I don't have Microsoft. If I did have Microsoft, I wont need GIMP because paintbrush is also available in Microsoft Paint that is normally installed in Microsoft computers  

hugs
Kat


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Cosy said:


> Ahahaha! I first thought Cosy too but her sister doesn't live with her anymore so I knew it had to be Rain with that big bow! Cute, so cute, Kat!


LOL! That's what I thought too...that it was either Cosy or Rain..but then when Kat said she lives with another little girl..knowing Toy is with your daughter..I knew it had to be Rain. Plus Rain's stylist (Dianne) has made her famous with those beautiful big ol' bows!

Kat- you really amaze and awe me with your talent! Photographer, cartoonist, exceptional maltese mama and the list goes on and on! Please keep them coming..they're great..and fun to guess too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh oh oh.....who's next? :chili:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

My guess is Cosy ..



I see it was Rain...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I LOVE KAT-TOONS!!!!!

What a great picture of beautiful Rain! The blooming bows go hand in hand w/Dianne's beautiful girls!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Please keep them coming..they're great..and fun to guess too!





The A Team said:


> oh oh oh.....who's next? :chili:


lets see if you can guess it right, Andrea and Pat 



kathym said:


> My guess is Cosy ..
> 
> I see it was Rain...


they are both soo cute :wub:



mom2bijou said:


> The blooming bows go hand in hand w/Dianne's beautiful girls!


:rockon: agree ... Dianne's girls ROCK these bows:wub::wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ponyo!!


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Here is my 3rd drawing in Paint. Let us see if you can guess it right
> 
> Who is the maltese who I tried to draw?
> 
> ...


I have to say; your drawing are too cute!
Char


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

the last one is ponyo!!!! and ooo my god cant say this enough u r too talented.!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ponyo for sure:chili:the haircut and precious ears give it away


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Ponyo!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Your drawings are too cute! 

If I wouldn't have been peeking my guesses would've been... *drum roll*

Ponyo and Cosy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm going for Ponyo too. I have to say it could have been several of the cute little babies we've got here but we haven't had as many males joining lately so that helped (or did it?) I also think Ponyo might feel a lot better after seeing that toon of himself


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ponyo!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

is it ponyo ?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

The second pup is Ponyo. This is so much fun! You're a great artist


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ok, either my drawing is improving .....or my hints are clear:HistericalSmiley:

YES, It is PONYO:wub::chili: this is the final touch of the drawing to share with you for viewing pleasure 








I looked at that picture (above next to the cartoon) of Ponyo when drawing PonyoToon

I am waiting for Japan to wake up so that Ponyo's mommy sees the cartoon in her inbox message

I gotta say, when cartooning in paint, i don't go very detailed on the drawing because my hand isn't good when using the computer mouse to draw. I agree to what Sue said: "it could have been several of the cute little babies we've got here" .. lol I also draw extra stuff that aren't in the real pictures (example, scarf around PonyoToon's neck) , but I must say: it is SO MUCH FUN drawing them and trying to get one/two distinguished feature of a malt (example: rain = big bow...Snowy = polo shirt....Ponyo = ears:wub::wub 

I am happy that you are also enjoying looking through 

Watch out for more!!

hugs
Kat


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I missed this, bathing Rain......I think it is Ponyo also~~~Great job Kat!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

notori said:


> I have to say; your drawing are too cute!
> Char


awwh thanks Char, but that's because my subjects are SO VERY CUTE:wub:



jenniferhope423 said:


> Ponyo!!


Jennifer, I don't know if you noticed, but you re always the first to guess KatToons right  way to go



Matilda's mommy said:


> the haircut and precious ears give it away


awwh Paula, I intended to focus on the hair cut and ears :wub:



Miss_Annie said:


> Your drawings are too cute!
> 
> If I wouldn't have been peeking my guesses would've been... *drum roll*
> 
> Ponyo and Cosy


  Cosy is also too pretty :wub:



Snowbody said:


> I have to say it could have been several of the cute little babies we've got here but we haven't had as many males joining lately so that helped (or did it?) I also think Ponyo might feel a lot better after seeing that toon of himself


I agree Sue .. that is what makes the guessing game fun  to see who can get it :chili:



jodublin said:


> is it ponyo ?


Yup, sure is ^_^



Johita said:


> This is so much fun! )


Glad that you are enjoying these....watch out for more 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh, I missed this, bathing Rain......I think it is Ponyo also~~~Great job Kat!!!


awwh I bet that Rain looks extra fluffy and smells extra fresh and nice:wub: I LOVE bath days. Normally, I take some pictures of them (the malts) in bath days. I hope you do the same - I am not hinting or anything  :innocent: lol ok maybe I am... hope to see new pic of Rain & CeeCee :wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> ok, either my drawing is improving .....or my hints are clear:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> YES, It is PONYO:wub::chili: this is the final touch of the drawing to share with you for viewing pleasure
> 
> ...


These are so CUTE!!! What a sweet thing to do...that will help cheer up Ponyo's mommy, who I'm sure is worried about her sick little one. Hope Ponyo's feeling better today...

I think both would make wonderful siggies


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Ponyo ( sp?) and Cosy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: Kat, i looked at the new pic.....put some thought into it....went back and searched some threads....made a decision that it was Ponyo....came back to proudly give my guess. Only to find out I'm LATE!!

LOL, that's what I get for cleaning on my day off!!!! :w00t:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

The A Team said:


> :HistericalSmiley: Kat, i looked at the new pic.....put some thought into it....went back and searched some threads....made a decision that it was Ponyo....came back to proudly give my guess. Only to find out I'm LATE!!
> 
> LOL, that's what I get for cleaning on my day off!!!! :w00t:


lmao:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> Hope Ponyo's feeling better today...


I also hope for that and wish the precious little one a SPEEDY getting back to her fullyself:wub:



Maglily said:


> Ponyo ( sp?) and Cosy


lol I see lots of Cosy - I am not surprised since she is also so very pretty:wub: I gotta draw a cartoon of Cosy too:wub:



The A Team said:


> :HistericalSmiley: Kat, i looked at the new pic.....put some thought into it....went back and searched some threads....made a decision that it was Ponyo....came back to proudly give my guess. Only to find out I'm LATE!!
> 
> LOL, that's what I get for cleaning on my day off!!!! :w00t:


   

Pat, I was waiting for you (and Andrea) to be one of the members to guess - I didn't know that you decided to clean instead. No cleaning in day off next time  

That's ok, for my next drawing, I will first PM you the KatToon with its hint and will only post it in SM when and after you guess it right ..... I think you better get it right so that the rest can also see it here afterwards 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Kat you are so very talented!:thumbsup:


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> ok, either my drawing is improving .....or my hints are clear:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> YES, It is PONYO:wub::chili: this is the final touch of the drawing to share with you for viewing pleasure
> 
> ...


Love the ears! LOLOL What a cute little guy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I didn't get to guess,too late as usual. :blush: I did know who those cuties are though. What a great artist you are Kat. :aktion033:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, great pics of Ponyo and Miss Rain!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL, I LOVE this! SO sorry we have been MIA...A LOT going on....this is to adorable, thank you! We love it!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Kat, Ponyo and Rain look great, you are so talented and creative! I'm really enjoying the KatToons! :thumbsup: 

I saw Josey's photo in this thread! :w00t: I'm so embarrassed; I was grooming her at that time. :brownbag: As everyone can see, she looked awful!! :crying:She has such a thick coat. Now, our mobile groomer makes Josey look a lot better. Thank you so much, Kat, for drawing Josey's photo. I have saved it and printed it off. We are so honored to have the drawing. (We are on vacation now at Laguna Beach, CA...and Josey is meeting many new Maltese friends. Can't wait to get back and share photos.)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maltese&LabMommy said:


> LOL, I LOVE this! SO sorry we have been MIA...A LOT going on....this is to adorable, thank you! We love it!


:chili::grouphug:



suzimalteselover said:


> Oh Kat, Ponyo and Rain look great, you are so talented and creative! I'm really enjoying the KatToons! :thumbsup:
> 
> I saw Josey's photo in this thread! :w00t: *I'm so embarrassed; I was grooming her at that time. :brownbag: As everyone can see, she looked awful!! :crying:She has such a thick coat. Now, our mobile groomer makes Josey look a lot better. *Thank you so much, Kat, for drawing Josey's photo. I have saved it and printed it off. We are so honored to have the drawing. (We are on vacation now at Laguna Beach, CA...and Josey is meeting many new Maltese friends. Can't wait to get back and share photos.)


Glad that you are enjoying the KatToons, Suzi 

Better watch out before JoseyToon turns from a pencil KatToon to a digital KatToon .. I think you gotta hide her away from me 

wait a min, "whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???" Did I just read : "she looked awful"???? Or is it too early for my brain to function in the very early morning here now! When did Josey girl EVER looked awful :w00t: Trust me, NEVER:wub::wub: (Crystal woofs: "Josey girl, don't listen to mama") In fact, I look for 2 things when I am about to draw after choosing the fluff:wub:: 
1. 'Easy for me to draw' pictures. Not all pictures, I can draw a KatToon of
2. If I have a bunch of easy pictures to draw of one fluff, I choose the cuttest of him/her. In other words, my favorite out of the easy pictures to draw of his/her precious face.

In that specific pic of Josey, she looks like an extra huggable angel:wub::wub: AWWWH just wanna shower that face with kisses and give her a hug. I am happy to know that you still like the drawing. I can't believe that 1 year has passed since I draw that pencil KatToon!!!! 

Have a blast in your vacation at the beach with Josey and the fluffs who she is meeting:chili: Looking forward to seeing the pictures. 

Laguna beach brings back awesome memories for me (7 months ago, I was at that beautiful beach).

Have a safe journey back.

hugs
Kat

ps. With my current drawing addiction, my daily life AND SM, I didn't get the chance to respond to your last email yet. Will do so soon (hugs)


----------

